# Goodie Bags



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I totally spoiled my guests last year. I don't know how long I spent on putting together these goodie bags. I kept getting idea after idea and by the time the party came around and I HAD to stop myself they weighed a ton. I made all the bags with standard giant size brown grocery bags and added my own straps and then built on top of that for the Necronomicon bags-- that was my main movie fixation for last Halloween on top of Silence of the Lambs, not that it shows or anything...

















the image on the label is me, Undead. 
Front of label: "Thanks ever so for coming"
Back of label:"Never do it again-- Luv and Chainsaws, Lorna"

contents overview:









You can see the rest here:
http://flickr.com/photos/blackthorncreations/509967151/in/set-72157600245919003/

My own personal highlights were--

The Ever Popular head in a bottle:
After everything I did to...er, for my guests they all thought this was the sickest party favor.

Dead Terrarium:
These satisfied my other obsession last summer/fall with miniature gardens. I made them industructable. Awesome fun to make these and you don't even have to take care of 'em!!! Everyone should have one.

Exorcist Bleeding Mary Night Light:
Hahaha. The base box was a Girl Scout cookie box...
You got your mary and the blood (now included) in a do-it-yourself kit. I can't do EVERYTHING for those people!

Lotion dans le panier:
I consider this my stroke of genius.

There was also a CD with handmade cover art-- nothing I shot myself unfortunately and I hesitate to post any of it because of that, but it had a brown bag slip cover and the cd case itself had lace-up sides like a straight jacket/corset. A total pain in the ass, with an adequate warning label that Tipper would be so proud of:








only now do I realize there's 101 typos and mistakes, but I remember making this at like 2am one night, so... oh well.
I guess if anyone's interested in a play list I could muster the energy to type it up later.

I had the usual candy assortment included-- blow pops, gummi tarantulas some chocolate I stole from the household trick-or-treaters stash, pixie stiX-- and then homemade pumpkin chocolate chip cookies (oh my god! Orgasm good people, I swear) and Black Forest chocolate chip cookies and pumpkin butter. Add to that eyeball rice krispie treats, and a bleeding chocolate cake at the party itself I'm pretty sure all my guests left wanting to throw up.
Good. Mission accomplished.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those bags look awsome! what would it take to get an invite for next year? ;-)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Idea DLC... I have way to many people at my parties for that, but could do it for a special few.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great bags! I'd love to make something like that for my party.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I know this was posted a while ago, but thought I would share what I did since we have so many kids at our party.
I bought colored bags from Pat~Catans (craft outlet store), bought a couple buckets of those little foamies (halloween style) with the backs that have a peeling paper so they stick without gluing) set them up at the table and let the little monsters make their own goodie bags...then the would fill them throughout the night as they won games, etc.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Lil corpse, how'd you achieve the necromicon look?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's freakin' insane! Man i wish i had the paticene. What songs were on the Metal cd? And yes the bag! 2nd Manors question!
Head in a jar: the most awesome thing to make


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

For the bags: I took an idea from a fixation I had with making casts for battered barbies when I was little. It's nothing but toilet paper and water. Seriously. Okay, so there was a little glue mixed in too. You get a good enough base and then paint. Super easy.

The track list... well, that's gonna have to wait till I get home from work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

face in a jar is a face on copy paper?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Sickie: Yep. Simple picture printed off the puter.

Skeletonowl:
There was a mix of sound bites and music on both. Disc one was all the obvious stuff that told sort of a story-- it was called "How Does it Feel to be Damned?; Anatomy of the Slasher Flick"-- and not really my favorite but here we go...
*takes deep breath*

Disc One:
"Madness..."- Addams Family
This is Halloween- Danny Elfman
"They're Heeeere"- Poltergeist
Beetlejuice Main Title-Danny Elfman
Season of the Witch- Donovan
Werewolves of London- Warren Zevon
Hungry Like the Wolf- Duran Duran
"Monstrocities"- Addams Family
Goodbye Horses- Q Lazarus
Boogeyman- Rob Zombie
Beheaded- The Offspring
Bad to the Bone- George Thurogood
Lotion- Greenskeeper
Blood and Roses- The Smithereens
Thriller- Michael Jackson
Wonderboy- Tenacious D
Evil Ways- Santana
Shout at the Devil- Motley Crue
Sweet Dreams- The Eurythmics
DayO- Harry Belafonte
Bela Lagosi's Dead- Bauhaus
Inconclusion- Dee Snider
Hitchcock Theme
Crypt Keepers Farewell

Disc Two- "Blood Samples; A Splattering of the Painfully Obvious"

"Good Evening"- Hitchcock soundbyte
Monster Mash- Bobby "Boris" Picket
"Death Awaits You All!"- Monty Python
Killing Moon- Echo and the Bunnymen
"... well, we warned you"- Frankenstein intro
Monster- L7
"Come Little Children"- Hocus Pocus
Cinnamon Spider- Jack Off Jill
"1,2, Freddy's Coming for you"- Nightmare on Elm Street nursery rhyme
Nightmare on Elm Street Theme- Charles Bernstein
"Is Your Heart Black?"-Legend
Bad Brother- The Infidels
It's Spooky-- ?
"renfields giggle"- Frankenstein
"Count Chocula"
Vampires Delight- Fright Night Delight
"And out of the Darkness"- Rob Zombie song intro
"Welcome to Oblivion"- Hellraiser
Little Red Riding Hood- Sam Sham and the Pharoahs
Bloodline-Slayer
"I ate his liver"- Silence of the Lambs
Marmalade- System of a Down
"Still Hungry?"- Hellraiser
In League- Bile
Malice- Endo
"Ah the Suffering"- Hellraiser
Minute of Decay- Marilyn Manson
"Why?"- Exorcist
Devil got my Woman- Skip James
"Black Cats and Goblins"- Halloween 
Vampire Girl- Devil's Brigade
Dish- Candypants
"The Gentlemen"- ?
Pretend We're Dead- L7
"Bodily Dismemberment"- Evil Dead
Dead Bodies Everywhere- Korn
"Wait...!"-Young Frankenstein
The End of the World- Skeeter Davis
"I do wish we could chat longer..."- Silence of the Lambs
"We're gonna get you"- Evil Dead
Vincent Price laugh

I finally uploaded scans of the CD art too. It has the playlist, but... oh well.
Halloween '06 - a set on Flickr


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

Love the artwork on cd... amazing job ... very dedicated to the event..


----------

